# 2 hours of intense exercise = a free of brain fog



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I worked out this morning with some friends (basketball for an hour, swimming for another hour). It was really intense (we are all Division 1 athletes or ex athletes). Anyways... the rest of the day (until like midnight) the constant brain fog I have was finally gone. I'm starting to think that DP/DR has something to do with lack of blood flow to parts of the brain. Anyways, it was an amazing feeling and I think I'm going to try to do it again tomorrow (also, a lot of people on here has said swimming helps for some strange reason).


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Guest013 said:


> I worked out this morning with some friends (basketball for an hour, swimming for another hour). It was really intense (we are all Division 1 athletes or ex athletes). Anyways... the rest of the day (until like midnight) the constant brain fog I have had was finally gone. I'm starting to think that DP/DR has something to do with lack of blood flow to parts of the brain. Anyways, it was an amazing feeling and I think I'm going to try to do it again tomorrow (also, a lot of people on here has said swimming helps for some strange reason).


Swimming always makes me feel more dp'd. I got a pool last year and I almost dread getting in it because I feel so out of it and foggy. It's weird.


----------



## andrewlol87 (Jun 27, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Swimming always makes me feel more dp'd. I got a pool last year and I almost dread getting in it because I feel so out of it and foggy. It's weird.


The funny thing is, when I describe DR to someone, I give the example of being underwater. You can see and hear what's going on above but until you come back up your entire perception of the world is unclear.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Exercise burns off adrenaline, which helps. I think it has something to do with being stuck in fight-or-flight mode.


----------

